# FDA Approves Drug To Help People Sleep



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to the Co-Cure Email List:*************************************************FDA Approves Drug to Help People SleepDecember 16, 2004WASHINGTON (AP) -- The Food and Drug Administration on Wednesday approved a newdrug for people with insomnia.The agency approved the sale of Lunesta, made by the pharmaceutical companySepracor, for both chronic and occasional insomnia, a problem for millions ofpeople.Lunesta was approved after clinical trials lasting more than a year showed itremained effective even when taken over time.The drug, taken as a pill, is non-narcotic, the company reported, and helpspeople remain asleep all night, not just to fall asleep. http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/EMIHC...228/405472.html Copyright 2004 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.


----------

